# Whiskey Stones



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I got a couple sets of whiskey stones for Christmas. I've read a lot of negative reviews by "whiskey drinkers" but I like them. Granted, I drink mostly bourbon. But, I like the way they cool, but don't ice, and they don't dilute my libation. What do you guys think? Tried them? Like them? Hate them? Prefer ice, or nothing at all?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My wife got me a set for Christmas but I haven't used them yet. They smell very soapy, did yours?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a set from a friend a few years back and honestly I'm not a fan. The first handful of times I used them they leached something into my drink that threw off the taste of the spirit. This was even after rinsing them multiple times. Really when it comes down to it I'd rather not use anything to cool my whiskey. I like it at room temp or maybe wine temp at the coldest.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't like them. If I am going to drink a chilled bourbon, I like to leave the bottle in the freezer. Then, you can taste the bourbon as it changes from cold to room temperature. I only drink my bourbons neat, but many of my friends need ice. If they have a drink at my place I have them use a set of large ice cubes that I bought off Amazon that melt slower.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I haven't tasted any soap or leeching that you guys are mentioning. They don't even smell chalky or anything. Maybe you got bad batches. The idea is that they don't change the flavor at all. Oh, well. I figured this would be the response, as it is similar across the web. Most aficionados don't like them. But I do. :wink: Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Laynard said:


> I haven't tasted any soap or leeching that you guys are mentioning. They don't even smell chalky or anything. Maybe you got bad batches. The idea is that they don't change the flavor at all. Oh, well. I figured this would be the response, as it is similar across the web. Most aficionados don't like them. But I do. :wink: Thanks for the feedback!


Nothing wrong with liking them at all. They were being sold at a shop I stop in at periodically but the sales people weren't encouraging about them. The owner likes his spirits chilled but the sales guys all drink their stuff at room temp...lol, which is how I drink my scotch or whiskey.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Used mine for a few weeks.. Then kinda forgot about them...

I sip my whiskey neat... And only add a couple drops of water to the higher poof ones 110+... Stagg, Staggjr's, WLW, Handy etc.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Laynard said:


> I haven't tasted any soap or leeching that you guys are mentioning. They don't even smell chalky or anything. Maybe you got bad batches. The idea is that they don't change the flavor at all. Oh, well. I figured this would be the response, as it is similar across the web. Most aficionados don't like them. But I do. :wink: Thanks for the feedback!


As long as you like them thats all that really matters. Theres just a lot of people that like their spirits at room temp so whiskey rocks arent something that appeals to that crowd. The beauty in it is no way is wrong if your enjoying it.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Yup. :biggrin:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I got some with a box of cigars at the JRs in Burlington. I passed them on to my chef at work and she gave them positive reviews. I prefer my whiskey neat, but I can see where others might take a liking to these.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

I received a set for Christmas. I have tried them a few times, never noticed any difference in taste. I usually add a few drops of water to my whiskey and these chilled it nicely.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

The ones I received are from Brookstone. They came as a set of 6. They are basically cubes with all the edges rounded and have a bright chrome look to them.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

I got a set at a Military appreciation golf tournament. tried them over christmas. i wasn't impressed. they were a little bit big for the glass i normally use for my whiskey and didn't see how they cooled my drink.


----------



## rh32 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, it's a good idea but the soapstone ruins the whiskey for me. I've heard of stainless steel ones--those might work? But the stone just gives the whiskey all kinds of off chalky-stony flavors. Had refrigerated whiskey at a bar in Spain one time, and that was good. They just kept the bottle in the bar fridge. "Whiskey Frio" or somesuch. Fireball is good cold on a hot day as a refresher. But I find that I enjoy scotch or any good whiskey if it's room temp. Discovered Pendleton 1910 this weekend and mind was officially blown.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

I normally put one ice cube in my scotch I know most people talk crap about doing that but I like my whiskey chilled and can't always have it in the fridge. I am going to try the stones at some point. Never understood why so many people care about if someone likes it cold or room temp or with ice or drops of water. As long as your drinking whiskey in some form your OK by me lol.


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

Depends on what I'm drinking. Something peaty I prefer at room temp and most everything else I'll use ice. But for me ice is a huge ice ball. I make them by hanging water balloons in my freezer. I have friends with access to a machine shop though so I'm considering bugging one of them to make me an actual ice baller. Seems pretty simple


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Like my Whiskey neat and at room temperature, but if you like it chilled I would use them instead of ice.


----------

